# Are Grey Horses with Black Manes & Tails classed as Grey ???



## Eaglestone (2 May 2008)

Sorry to be so thick and this being a stupid question, but seeing a Grey horse with a black mane and tail got me thinking ..... a bit like a Dun having a black mane and tail I suppose ... and without that it would not be a Dun would it


----------



## Louby (2 May 2008)

Yes I'd say it was a grey.  Suppose its like a chestnut horse with a chestnut mane is chestnut as is one with a flaxen mane.


----------



## Tia (2 May 2008)

It depends if it has a dorsal stipe and barring really.  I have a grey QH who has a black mane and tail, she is grey, no dorsal or any barring.  I have another QH who is grulla; he is a grey colour and has a black mane and tail and comes complete with a dorsal stripe and leg and shoulder barring.


----------



## lilpinkdonkey4 (2 May 2008)

But is a chestnut with  a black mane still chestnut or bright bay???


----------



## zelli (2 May 2008)

I would have called it grey.... I love that colour.... its so pretty!


----------



## Eaglestone (2 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 But is a chestnut with a black mane still chestnut or bright bay???  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I would guess, as black mane and tail it is Bay


----------



## Eaglestone (2 May 2008)

Not sure about the dorsal stripe and barring as I drove past it and that got me thinking really ..... a dangerous thing in my case


----------



## LuanneCat (3 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
But is a chestnut with  a black mane still chestnut or bright bay??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would be interested in the answer tbh.  Was always told the definition of bay included black points.  Have always wondered what to call this chap.  Irun is orange chestnut in the body with black mane/tail and is gray down the legs and belly.  I always shrug and call him some sort of roan when people ask lol but he's not really.

This is him in his winter coat so a lot darker.  Only pic I have though, must take some more.  Excuse the muddy legs, there was a bog on the warm up hack.


----------



## badgerdog (3 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
But is a chestnut with  a black mane still chestnut or bright bay??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would be interested in the answer tbh.  Was always told the definition of bay included black points.  Have always wondered what to call this chap.  Irun is orange chestnut in the body with black mane/tail and is gray down the legs and belly.  I always shrug and call him some sort of roan when people ask lol but he's not really.
This is him in his winter coat so a lot darker.  Only pic I have though, must take some more.  Excuse the muddy legs, there was a bog on the warm up hack.






[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would describe him as a bright bay because of his black mane and tail.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (3 May 2008)

He looks like a giant Exmoor! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I too love the grey horses with black manes &amp; tail. Remind me of rocking horses


----------



## SirenaXVI (3 May 2008)

Yes, unless it is a silver dun or roan.  

They were probably born bay, but as the grey gene fades red pigment first, they are left with black pigment for longer and the mane and tail are usually the last to go.


----------



## Eaglestone (4 May 2008)

Thank you all for your input, grey it is then .... and I love the pics


----------



## Persephone (4 May 2008)

See the grey in my sig. She is passported as grey.


----------



## welshy3 (4 May 2008)

I have always hoped Archie will keep his dark mane and tail. He is now 8 and he still has a dark mane but the bottom of his tail is now white. What do you recon the chances of his mane staying black... [image]




[/image]


----------

